
FTC to block Edgewell's $1.37B acquisition of razor startup Harry's - omarchowdhury
https://www.vox.com/recode/2020/2/3/21120169/harrys-ftc-acquisition-edgewell-schick-gillette-dollar-shave-club
======
omarchowdhury
Link to FTC press release: [https://www.ftc.gov/news-events/press-
releases/2020/02/ftc-f...](https://www.ftc.gov/news-events/press-
releases/2020/02/ftc-files-suit-block-edgewell-personal-care-companys-
acquisition)

Link to FTC administrative complaint:
[https://www.ftc.gov/system/files/documents/cases/public_p3_c...](https://www.ftc.gov/system/files/documents/cases/public_p3_complaint_-
_edgewell-harrys.pdf)

------
IanDrake
Not Gillette. Title is wrong.

~~~
omarchowdhury
Thank you, fixed.

